# About my inner dragon...



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 24, 2008)

Name:

Ryuu (Meaning: Japanese word for "dragon")

What I look like: (sorry, I use imperial units XD)

just your general western dragon. Dark green scaley skin. Wings, a tail, horns, the works.
Hight: 12 feet 6 inches (counting head and neck) 
Length: about 30 feet if you count the tail. 
Weight: a bit over 800 ibs
Wing span: 34 feet
Gender: Male

NOTE: the dragon in my avatar is the anthro me XD

Dislikes: 

- Most humans because they're annoying, obnoxious, horny, loud, gross, retarded and stupid. Some are okay though, just as long as they stay on my good side. Not to mention I also HATE monkeys, apes and anything along those lines.
- them damned airplanes!
- high buildings (can be painful if you don't watch where you fly)
- bugs, especialy the annoying "buzzing around mah head" ones.

Likes:

- to fly waaaaay up high.
- to sit next to a fire
- eating
- sleeping
- talking to other dragons and other creatures
- dibates, or discussing of topics of interest

Sexual preferences:
I guess it wouldn't really matter on gender, a dragon really just wants to get laid 

Strong points:
Dragons generaly have lotsa' adavntages compared to other animals.
- I'm a fast runner and flyer
- Good strategy skills
- precise aiming skills (when breathing fire, flying, etc...)
- Sneaky and stealthy
- easy to get along with

Weak points:
- Slow in the mind, it takes me a moment or two to understand what's happening or going on
- really emotional (Dragons need love and friends too ya know)
- I'm kinda picky
- light sleeper
- can be a bit queezy when it comes to my own wounds
- not very effecient
- impatient


----------



## FeatherTalon (Aug 24, 2008)

Yay! Another dragon! *throws milkshake* Feel feel to addie me on MSN *points to link button*


----------



## Shouden (Aug 24, 2008)

my dragon:

Name: Corvair (meaning: Unknown)

Species: Phoenix

Scientific Name: Ignis Diabulus

Info: He is 6 feet tall at the shoulder and a good 15 feet long at from the tip of his nose to the base of his tail. His wing span is 30 feet. He has large, flexible scales that cover his body. This scales are charcoal black in color and are covered with a mixture of scales, feathers and fur. He posses both bioluminescence and the ability to not only breathe fire,  but expel it outward in all directions and even light himself on fire. This is done by way of one of two small holes located on the skin near the base of each scale. These are known as "spits." One if for expelling the chemicals needed for fire and the other cools off the undersides of the scales after a full burn.

The maximum angel he can lift each scale is only 45 degrees. Most of the time the scales are kept just barely off of each other. Every few minutes, he needs to do what is called "flicking the drums" which just means he shakes his scales as their layers are constantly being replaced and shed. The shaking keeps any liquid residue or the old layers of scales from collecting and fusing the scales together.

Although, not technically considered a dragon, his specie does have a fire lung and ice lung, and he can breathe fire and a frozen gas that will freeze anything it touches. Their bioluminescence is designed to look very much like they are on fire. It is very rare for a phoenix to enter into a full burn or use their ice breath. This consumes a lot of energy and can even damage the delicate skin of the dragons if they burn for too long.

Phoenixes also lay eggs.

But that is just my other spirit creature.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 24, 2008)

Why did I chose a wolf over a dragon? Well, after spending time with Corvair and some other dragons, I have come to realize that a dragon is essentially a big cat. They have very similar personalities, and likes and dislikes. Both do pretty much whatever they want without thinking about anything, both tend to think that they are very important, or just don't a care, and both know that wolves are the kings of the beasts, but don't care because if it doesn't pretain to them then why bother with it.

Now, granted Dragons are the wolves of the sky for a reason and they have plenty of wolf-like features, but mostly, they are like  cats. and I have to deal with enough of them. Wolves just tend to be dorks. I can deal with that.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 24, 2008)

> a dragon really just wants to get laid :razz:


Hey, that is wrong, i...
Wait, you're right XD

But are the lenghts right? 12'' seems to be small. Wasn't feet only one " ' "?


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 24, 2008)

FeatherTalon said:


> Yay! Another dragon! *throws milkshake* Feel feel to addie me on MSN *points to link button*


 
XD  I'll be sure to do that!  ^.=.^



Alblaka said:


> Hey, that is wrong, i...
> Wait, you're right XD
> 
> But are the lenghts right? 12'' seems to be small. Wasn't feet only one " ' "?


 
heheheh, yup!  And I'm not sure if I did the measurements symbols right, so I'll just go edit those real quick...


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

owo bump


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 30, 2019)

Bad dragon.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

Why though?


----------



## Jarren (Apr 30, 2019)

Why would you resurrect a decade old welcome thread of less than one page?


----------

